# Second Impressions........My van wants oil....



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

Have 3400 miles on the van so far and am really loving it. Super comfortable , super quiet, RSE works great..........but have come across glitch #2 (#1 being the airbag light coming on and the airbag control unit being replaced).
Glitch #2 is on startup since 2500 miles the cluster display flashes change oil, change oil, change oil until you put the van into drive. Have checked the oil level and everything is kosher. First oil change is at 6000 miles with vw so it looks like a programming setting that didnt get changed. not a biggie, just a glitch.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Second Impressions........My van wants oil.... (2008cc)*

just finished filling out the JD Power survey on the routan(they sent a dollar in the envelope!). really could only comment on my two problems I've had...


----------



## vdub_guru (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Second Impressions........My van wants oil.... (2008cc)*

It has a flexible service reminder system- it looks at a wide range of inputs such as driving style, conditions, ect.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Second Impressions........My van wants oil.... (vdub_guru)*

thanks for the info, that is the first I have heard of that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lions19 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Second Impressions........My van wants oil.... (2008cc)*

does your routan has 115V auxiliary power outlet?
thanks.


----------



## rama (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Second Impressions........My van wants oil.... (2008cc)*

Mine has 4000 miles now (because of the two trips to Canada) and it's been saying the same "Change Oil" now since 3000 miles. I am planning to take it in soon.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Second Impressions........My van wants oil.... (rama)*

I'm at 5200 now, getting ready for the 6000 celebration at the dealership.....think they will have ballons and confetti ?







I'm waiting for them to tell me how they cant figure out how to get the "change oil " message to turn off.......


----------



## rama (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Second Impressions........My van wants oil.... (2008cc)*

Did they tell you they can't turn if off?


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Second Impressions........My van wants oil.... (rama)*

no, they didnt tell me they couldnt turn it off (i called the service guy and he talked to the tech) but they just said it shouldnt do that







didnt feel like taking it in just for that so I just look at the message everytime I start the van up..........


----------



## rama (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Second Impressions........My van wants oil.... (2008cc)*

OK, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cotes1999 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Second Impressions........My van wants oil.... (rama)*

Our (usually quite competent) dealer actually couldn't figure out or find the process for turning off the oil minder at my 6K. Ironic that they had to run to Dodge for the filter but didn't bother to ask. 3 minutes on the internet for me = Key to "ON", tap accelerator pedal 3 full times in 10 seconds, key to "OFF", done. I think their brains are so used to the complicated VW processes that something so simple seemed impossible. Part of the VW charm (I suppose).


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Second Impressions........My van wants oil.... (2008cc)*

damn that is awesome. thanks for posting that up. I will hit 6k this week and then its off to the dealer for the service....


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Second Impressions........My van wants oil.... (cotes1999)*

Yeah American made cars are usually much more simple. My Saturn was pretty easy, it was a matter of turning the key on and pressing a relay button under the hood next to the battery.


----------



## rama (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Second Impressions........My van wants oil.... (cotes1999)*

Thanks for the tip. It worked. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My only complain now is the gas pedal is too far to reach. It makes my right leg so tired very easily. I wish I had that adjustable one...


----------

